# 3rd times the charm



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

i SERIOUSLY NEED HELP typing myself again.


1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. 

Nah I'm good

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I liked the second one better because it had food and cleavage.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

I am a very weird person (or so i've been told). I have a bad habit of talking to myself even when other people are around me. Personally I consider myself to be a fun person, but I tend to have a bad habit of taking my interactions to far. I think because of that I can get excluded from a group real easy, but I kind of don't care. I learned to tone it down quite a bit after high school I think its because all that sexual angst has kind of passed on into productive pursuits(like college). I consider myself to be a hard worker, but I have a hard time focusing when there's something that needs to be done. I've learned that easiest way to do something is just to do it. I also have a hard time in classes that require tons of memory recall because of that I am currently failing my Global issues class. I think my strong point is math. I don't know why, but I have always had a great math mind.

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

The kind of person I want to be is an energetic, sexy, and humorous guy. At the same time I want to be cool and popular with women. I think its because I have a large sex drive. I used to be able to masturbate days and days on end and because of that I started to become really, really depressed. It wasn't until after high school that I started to quit. I when I quit I saw many, many advantages. For one I can eat more, which is always a plus. Two I can talk to women a lot better than before. And three I actually have the capacity to go that extra mile when I exercise.

The kind of person I would not want to be is an isolated individual. I don't want to be forgotten and sometimes I fear I will be abandoned if I fail. I think I fear failure because then No one will love me( sounds super enneagram 3 doesn't it?)

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

I think others would describe me as weird and because of that I didn't have too many friends in high school. I think I've really been trying to reinvent myself into someone people would like in high school, but deep down I start to feel bad once I'm alone again. I think the huge discrepancy between these two images is that I just don't have as many friends as I want and think the reason for this is because I can sometimes do really stupid things. For example I was having a bad day in my math class and this one girl who I had really liked bought me a bag of chocolates before christmas and like A COMPLETE ASS-HOLE I gave it to another girl. Me and that girl have never spoken to each other since then. Another time one girl wanted to go on a date with me and asked me ........to bring condoms. At first I thought she was kidding, so I told her in a very blunt way that I didn't like her I liked somebody else because of that she wouldn't talk to me for a long time. So yea I think my biggest problem is whenever I have a good thing going .... I blow it. 

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
My values are as follows

1. My life: I know its a selfish thing to value, but consider the many people who commit suicide now adays
2. My education: I used to think it was kind of a joke, but now being in college I can see the importance of it. I just kind of wish I could study more things at once
3. My family: My family is odd. For some reason at a distance everyone talks about everyone in a bad way then they act really fake later when he do stuff together. I just don't get it. Why can't we just love each other. I don't think my family has ever been as close as they are now because my grandma just passed.
4. My friends: If they stick by me I support them. A lot of my friends call me a good friend because I can be giving when I have the capacity. But I hate when my friends buy me stuff cuz I then I feel bad (I think its because my mom guilted me like that)  

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
It depends if the situation is stressful then I cringe and start to panic on the inside. If its not then I usually just adapt to it. I remember one time when one of my friends tried to make me talk to a girl I didn't really know I avoided her like crazy. Eventually I got up the nerve and talked to her, but initially i couldn't because I kept panicing.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

Uh read above!
9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

When I'm happy everyone knows it. I get really social and talk to strangers. And if I like a girl when I'm happy thats when I see the most success. One time at Dairy queen I asked out the cashier because I was happy and my friends have been talking about it ever since

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?

I like intimate one-on-one interaction, but I don't get a lot of it. I can be very touchy feely when I like people. I touch them for no reason. I tend to hit guys I like a lot, I dunno really know why. And when I like a girl and feel as if she might like me I start to forget boundaries. I like group interaction because then I don't feel like I have to be the head honcho or I don't have to talk all the time. Sometimes I talk a lot, sometimes I don't.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

I think my relationship to society is odd. I don't really follow social norms, although I am super aware of them. I know what to say to relate to just the right people because of that many people don't consider me to be a black guy. I hate tradition. I mean why do ALLLL black people have to play sports. And i think people as a whole are neutral. They just want to get a head in life.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

My relationship to authority is a unique one. I tend to respect authority, but if I can do something I want to do behind authority's back, you better believe I'm going to do it.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 

Order is to structure system like roads, tv shows, and this website. Chaos is to fun which I enjoy

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

I fear becoming a complete outcast to society because I want to be loved. Another thing I fear is that I will be single forever:crying:

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I can't stress this enough I really want a girlfriend. I mean of course I want to go to college and get my education, but I really want to have a relationship with somebody. I think this drive stem from all the exercise I do and the fact that I don't masturbate anymore

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Excersise and 15 minutes after playing sports. I also like hanging out with people doing anything. The things that drain me the most is reading anything boring, trying to figure out a difficult a puzzle. doing nothing for a long period of time, and absolute silence. Also repetition.......... UGH I hate it. I could only do marching band for so long. The only reason I stayed is because of all the beautiful girls there, but seriously I started to become reclusive after every practice because I got bored of the routine.

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

I want to know my type so I can reach my highest potential. And because I've been confused of my type for a long time. The type I think I am is ENTP, but I can see traces of Introverted intuition. I also feel very ISFP for some reason, probably because of extraverted sensing of wanting to be attractive. My enneagram is 4w3.
and I have done too many keys2cognition test to count accurately anymore.

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you? 

Enneagram 4w3
Sx/Sp/So
Chaotic Neutral
Pisces-sun Scorpio-moon Aquarius- Rising
Tritype 4w3, 7w8, 8w7, or 1w9 or 1w2

Sometimes I spend large amounts of time in my imagination and feel the need to talk out as if I am talking to somebody else, but I am actually talking to someone in my imagination. Sometimes I'll imagine myself doing something and then I won't feel like doing it. For example I'll see an attractive girl and then imagine myself talking to her, then I won't feel like talking to her anymore. I typically only use my imagination when I'm by myself, when I'm other people I get completely into the moment and forget my imagination even exists. I also sometimes act out my imagination and feel moods based on what it is I am imagining.
Please and Thank you!


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm very very sure you're an INFx. You cannot be an INTJ if puzzle solving is draining for you  and you definitely seem like more of a feeler. Sorry :C if that's offensive. It is to some. But I love feelers and Thinker-Feeler Differences this might make you feel better. Now to solve the perceiver vs. judger debate. Do you feel like you need to control every aspect of your life or are you more relaxed when left to your own devices and allowed to wait until the last minute? Spontaneous or rigid? Try this: The Difference Between Judgers and Perceivers in Myers-Briggs and Jungian Typing | Philosopher Geek

Cheers! Quote this, PM me, or leave a visitor message if I helped!


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

@ *FancyProseStyle *

Thanks for relying to my post, but I think I need to tell you your post on judging vs perceiving won't really help me.

The difference between INFP and INFJ is all about cognitive functions. INFJ has Ni<Fe<Ti<Se and INFP has Fi<Ne<Si<Te.

So yea one letter can make the WHOLE difference.

Between the two types I honestly don't know I see myself as an extraverted thinker and I could be an INFJ, but I don't take the long pauses that Introverted thinking is known for. So I could be an INFP, but I'm not really sure of extraverted intution besides I don't really see inferior extraverted thinking in me.

I was actually thinking I might be an ENTJ until I read a post about ENTJ and INTJ differences and I strongly agreed with INTJ.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

ENFP make more sense than any NT.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

marckos said:


> ENFP make more sense than any NT.


Ugh..... Why does everbody want me to be an ENXP of some sort. I am much too introverted to be an ENxP the again after watching alot of mbti interaction videos I cans say some introverts talk WAY to slow. Whatever the case I still feel like I am not an extravert.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

After giving some serious thought enfp could be my type. but I still like the idea of being an ENTJ more.

I just don't resonate with the idea of enfp especially in the media. ENFPs are super common in anime and for the most part they are kind of lame like Naruto Uzumaki, he is a supreme idealist and he's gotten completely distracted from his initial goal of becoming hokage. I don't consider myself to be an idealist and I think have introverted intuition over extraverted intuition. What ever the case I would say that sensing is definetely my weakest function whether introverted or extroverted.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> @ *FancyProseStyle *
> 
> Thanks for relying to my post, but I think I need to tell you your post on judging vs perceiving won't really help me.
> 
> ...


Rookie mistake. I guess you could also gather up all the types you think you may be and do extensive research on them... But that's tedious. I guess I'm not too much help then, the cognitive functions always confused me. Maybe you can take a cognitive functions test online? Based on that they also tell you what your type is likely to be. However, for me at least, they suggested INFP and I'm an ENTJ so... What? But yeah, I could at least help you on your questions about ENTJs if you need it 

Edit: I noticed that you switched to ENTJ. To be honest, unless you are very very comfortable in most social situations and want to go out and control the world (to an extent), you might not be an ENTJ.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay. I took 3 cognitive functions test and I ended up as INTJ, ISFP, and ENTJ. I think that is funny because they all have the same cognitive functions


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

FancyProseStyle said:


> Edit: I noticed that you switched to ENTJ. To be honest, unless you are very very comfortable in most social situations and want to go out and control the world (to an extent), you might not be an ENTJ.


I am comfortable in most social situations. I'm not sure about the whole control the world thing. I more or less want to be in control of myself. I guess the extent I have of wanting to control the world could be that I want to own my own brothel preferably in Asia, but other than that I'm not really a megalomaniac. I want to have a high social status and I want to be admired for my success, but I don't really want to rule the world.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> I am comfortable in most social situations. I'm not sure about the whole control the world thing. I more or less want to be in control of myself. I guess the extent I have of wanting to control the world could be that I want to own my own brothel preferably in Asia, but other than that I'm not really a megalomaniac. I want to have a high social status and I want to be admired for my success, but I don't really want to rule the world.


Then it's possible, you should probably just ignore me haha. I'm a super strong 8w7 and sometimes I confuse that with my MBTI type...


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

FancyProseStyle said:


> Then it's possible, you should probably just ignore me haha. I'm a super strong 8w7 and sometimes I confuse that with my MBTI type...


Thank you for your concern and I would greatly appreciate more of your input.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

What kind of music do you like? Why do you like it? Do you play music to express your feelings, or to change them?

Music is a very emotional stimulus for many people.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> What kind of music do you like? Why do you like it? Do you play music to express your feelings, or to change them?
> 
> Music is a very emotional stimulus for many people.


Wait what? What does this have to do with my type?
I like a variety of music, but my favorite music is something upbeat and energetic. It can be anything that fits that description from J-pop to Ska Punk, From hip hop- to Trance. I like it because it gets me pumped up and makes me want to move around. When I hear a really good song ,,,,,, I just want to run around for no reason. Also I like music because it stimulates my imagination whenever I hear a song I start imagining myself in some kind of situation that fits the mood of the song or if the song is from a media source like an anime or movie, I imagine myself in that movie or anime. I don't really play music, but I used to do it because it was fun and I like playing to a crowd.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Wait what? What does this have to do with my type?


Type = personality.

It helps us to get you talking about yourself without you thinking about types. Music is very important to a lot of people. I'm getting Ne or Se from your reply.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> I'm getting Ne or Se from your reply.


Can you narrow it down?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait are you saying I'm an ExxP. That would help narrow it down a lot.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you more often anticipate, or expect?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

I would say anticipate, but really what's the difference? Unless you mean anticipate like assume something will happen a certain way, and expect like knowing something will happen a certain way. I could really do both like when my friend asked to hang out with me yesterday I didn't want to because I excepted they weren't going to be doing anything interesting because of the kind of people they are, compared to anticipating like when I anticipate myself meeting someone when I go to the movies, or when i anticipate what it was going to be like when I went to court. 

I think its more I anticipate a situation when I first get into it. Once I have experienced it, then I expect it to go a certain way.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Wait are you saying I'm an ExxP. That would help narrow it down a lot.


Yeah. Can't see you as an introvert. And look at this.

_whenever I hear a song I start imagining myself in some kind of situation that fits the mood of the song_

=Ne, I think. Could be wrong--Ne and Se aren't terribly far apart. There's some stuff in your reply that says Se, too.

But--Fi or Ti? They're actually more similar than you'd think in the thought process pattern stuff, but they work in different... domains. Thinking and Feeling. Those names are okay descriptors, but they're also misleading.

I'll just give you what each would look like in an ENxP and an ESxP. I think you're a Ti person. But you're the best judge.

*ENP:*
Fi: Focuses Ne on people. 
ENFPs are good confidants and problem solvers. They're good at people, and honestly want to make others' lives better, though they can be kind of stuck on their own moral code and have less respect for different approaches to morality and philosophy. People understand Ne fairly well, so I won't elaborate much here.

Ti: Focuses Ne on ideas.
ENTPs are perhaps known best for their ideas, which can seem anything from ingeniously creative to ridiculously implausible or impractical. They're "big picture" folks, set on seeing the world as a whole and changing it to make it work better. Sometimes they even get kind of twitchy if they aren't working on something new and exciting.

*ESP:*
Fi: Focuses Se on people. Se _is_ misunderstood, so I'll explain better.
ESFPs are very much in tune with others' emotions. They're good at reading body language. In some ways, they're similar to Ne types: rather than planning like Js, they prefer to wait for opportunities. The difference is that Ne types think more about where opportunities and possibilities might crop up, and they hunt for them; ESPs prefer to go with the flow and wait for what runs into them. (This isn't always a detriment. It means their minds are always open, and Se causes them to pick up physical skills quickly.) ESFPs in particular tend towards activities like entertaining, whether that means throwing parties or showing up on TV. Fi also causes them to focus on improving human conditions, meaning they tend to like things such as charity work, which is something physical where they can see how they're improving things (that caters to Se). They like to be given gifts and other tangible artifacts of others' affection.

Ti: Nothing to do with intellectual ideas here, actually! Ti just gives Se an edge. Ti isn't actually much of a conscious process when it works with Se. It's an in-the-moment, logical-but-right-brain-controlled snap decision. It's how you make smart decisions fast, like whether to shoot the ball or pass it to your teammate.
ESTPs are even better than ESFPs at picking up physical skills. Things like playing an instrument or cooking come rather naturally to them. They love a bit of competition... or a lot of competition... and can size up a situation faster than anyone could explain it. Although ESTPs get a bit of a bad rap (at least with INTPs...) due to so many of them being jocks, they are clever--just not in a speculative way like we INTPs are (which is neither good nor bad). Unlike ESFPs, they aren't very personal--yes, they tend to be extravagant and generous with their friends, but they're not easy to be close with. Still, if it's what you look for in a friend/SO, you couldn't ask for more excitement.
Info source: Lenore Thomson's _Personality Type: An Owner's Manual_

Whatcha think?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

I think ESTP or ENTP, but I've been thinking that all day. I would say ENTP over ESTP though. I'm pretty physical oriented, but I can't get rid of my imagination so yea most likely ENTP.


----------

